# Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete?



## Mikkie87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Could some one please tell me how to do this? It looks so good!
















Edit fix links


_Modified by Mikkie87 at 4:22 AM 3/9/2010_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (Mikkie87)*

looks like a small saab. but to each her own


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (ShockwaveCS)*

The roll bars just bolt in behind the rear plastic "wall". Pretty simple to remove them once that cover is off.
Kiss your head goodbye in a rollover, though...


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (MCPaudiTT)*

x2on what MCPaudiTT said but it definitely looks gooood.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (winTTer)*

I was able to SERIOUSLY make my car faster by taking off the brake rotors! I dropped tons of rotating weight!!


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (MCPaudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MCPaudiTT* »_The roll bars just bolt in behind the rear plastic "wall". Pretty simple to remove them once that cover is off.
Kiss your head goodbye in a rollover, though...

Aren't the roll bar aluminium though? I remember reading that they are just design as well not functional in the event of a rollover.


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (ecko2702)*

I think theyd look great if they were powdercoated or painted annother color... maybe a dark titanium/gunmetal, or black with the tan baseball on a dark car may look incredible just my $.02.
it is a unique look without them tho.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (W225TT)*

ive seen em powdercoated, they look great,


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (cdougyfresh)*

the Miata chrome hoops were looks only. Ours are covers over the actual roll bar. COMPLETELY functional!!


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (M this 1!)*

Two words: Effin' stupid.
It looks good, but the rollbars are going to help to ensure your head isn't hold the car up in the event of a crash/rollover.
Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (bauch1425)*

I just cut mine for 5centimetres


----------



## audittamdpro (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree the bars and the spoiler are all very functional...I like the painted look myself


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (audittamdpro)*

do a full cage! that would look interesting with the top down! lol


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

you guys are all crazy!!!! That looks good and most likely won't be at any speeds capable of a roll over......























and the rear spoiler is a joke... with modified suspension and common sense you are at no danger... and you shouldn't be taking your car over 110 mph anyways (US folks only)


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (Morio)*

Belgian plate...Usually those guys are no stupid...haaaaahaaaahaaahaaa......
That's where I'm from...
Btw, I'm in the process of buying my 3rd one.
An 05 manual Moro blue with only 46,500mi, located in Brooklyn...
long drive home


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (Mikkie87)*

As much as I am function over form, and as much as I avoid doing stupid sh*t to cars, the rollbar delete looks SICK and might just sway me on the roadsters...anymore pics? I'd like to see it from the front 3/4 or a profile shot


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Most rollovers are not due to speed...


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (ManOfManyGTs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ManOfManyGTs* »_Most rollovers are not due to speed...

Most rollovers don't happen to tt's either. lifted jeeps, trucks, women on cell phones in suv's......that kinda thing


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Aren't they pretty easy to take out? If you are going to show it, just take them out, then bolt them back in before you leave.


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_Absolutely beautiful, anyone care to mention the roll bar in a A4 cabrio.









The A4 Cabrio have integrated rollover "supports" built into the rear headrests. They deploy when sensors detect an imminent rollover


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

So that would be a no for you.... ha ha ha

J/k


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Most rollovers occur when a vehicle slides off road and hit soft dirt on the shoulder while sideways. It has little to do with speed. 
If you do remove the headrests, I wouldn't wear your seatbelt either. That way if you do roll, chances are you will be ejected and not crushed. 
It does look sick tho.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (TToxic)*

The A4 cab bars are up in under 1/4 sec! the bars and the roof can hold 3x the vehicles weight!
....just like the bars in the TT roadster. 

Accidents will NEVER happen to many of us. that's a fact. random law of averages. but if it does........i want seatbelts, airbags, roll bars, etc to save my ass. individual style is only SO important. and can be done in other ways.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (country1911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *country1911* »_Most rollovers occur when a vehicle slides off road and hit soft dirt on the shoulder while sideways. It has little to do with speed. 



Ding Ding Ding!
Someone tell him what he's won.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_


M this 1! said:


> The A4 cab bars are up in under 1/4 sec! the bars and the roof can hold 3x the vehicles weight!
> This I was not aware of, i had always thought this was somewhat a band aid to get them in the country & on the road. Good to know being the wifey wants a TT roadster or the A4 cabrio for spring, Thanks






M this 1! said:


> TT Roadster! The a4 Cab is a drop top land yaht. no-where near as fun to drive


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (TToxic)*

lemme guess, she's worried about space and safety!?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (TToxic)*

haha! well dogs are easier to figure out ride accomodations for than kids!


----------



## Mikkie87 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_As much as I am function over form, and as much as I avoid doing stupid sh*t to cars, the rollbar delete looks SICK and might just sway me on the roadsters...anymore pics? I'd like to see it from the front 3/4 or a profile shot









Sorry I do not have any pics of this, or other rollbar deletes...


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (ShockwaveCS)*

that looks pretty sick


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (exboy99)*

im actually surprised someone hasnt successfully accomplished something like this roll bar on the TT. I think it has potential to look awesome if you were to do it right.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (winTTer)*









No thanks.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (Mikkie87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikkie87* »_Could some one please tell me how to do this? It looks so good!
















Edit fix links

_Modified by Mikkie87 at 4:22 AM 3/9/2010_

wow that actually looks sick and clean as fück


_Modified by weakstyles. at 11:03 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (winTTer)*

The roll bar has been done awhile ago.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (JohnLZ7W)*

that looks terrible.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (Neb)*

lol that roll bar and the cabby roll bar are hideous. Neither of them are classy. The mustang pic i posted was a bad example. The SL shows something more like what I was talkin about...








To each their own. I know that if someone did it right, it would look good. Then again, I dont own a convertible so what do i care










_Modified by winTTer at 10:17 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (winTTer)*

Looks clean, but as far as bad ideas go it's right up there with tinted windshields, cut swaybars, aftermarket steering wheels with no airbags, cut springs and the handjob.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_...and the handjob.

Sometimes you take what you can get


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

did someone say handjob......








that tt, needs the roll bars .it just doesnt look that great.. get ones powdercoat them black and cut them.. so the line right up with the top of the headrest.
the ones on the mk3/4 cabby... thats the only reason i never really liked the cabby . that roll bar thingy is sooo nasty .. plus that benz sl .. that thing . ok i can understand it on the vw cabby,.. because what it cost brand new, and the era it was around .. not like folding hardtops were out or auto boxster like folding covers.. but that benz . for the price they cost . shouldnt have that .. period... why didnt they just put hubcaps on it too.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

re: SL... its one of those rollbars that pops up during a rollover. doesnt stay up all the time unless ur cool n raise it with the button.
IDK i was throwin a thought out there cuz id never seen it done b4.








shot down


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

you mean the benz sl, , that some dork pushed a button for that thing to come up......?
who would want that up all the time , i see goofs driving around with those things up all the time.. 
kinda like the dorks driving porsches with the spoiler up, and they are in bumper to bumper traffic.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_you mean the benz sl, , that some dork pushed a button for that thing to come up......?
who would want that up all the time , i see goofs driving around with those things up all the time.. 
kinda like the dorks driving porsches with the spoiler up, and they are in bumper to bumper traffic. 

Probably think its safer. Now the pcar drivers...idk about them








Some one post a damn DIY so I can take my roll bars out and powdercoat and chop them PLEASE!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

How about diving into your own car project there Mr. Pants-on-fire


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT Cabrio roll-bar delete? (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_ and the handjob.

better than dry humping


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_Some one post a damn DIY so I can take my roll bars out and powdercoat and chop them PLEASE!









1. Slide seats forward
2. Remove rear bulkhead panels.
3. Unscrew bolts holding hoops in. 
4. Slide hoops up and out. 
5. Carefully cut hoops. Drill new bolt holes. 
6. Send hoops to be powder coated.
7. Reinstall hoops.
8. Installation is revese of removal.
9. Don't roll your car off PCH.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

arent the bars both drvr and psnger all one peice? 
with a 2x4 like peice at the bottom with the hoops on that way ? __U__U__ think the U upsidedown.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_you mean the benz sl, , that some dork pushed a button for that thing to come up......?
who would want that up all the time , i see goofs driving around with those things up all the time.. 


Lol yea. my dad has an SL thats how i know bout the bar...
...speaking of said "dorks" i saw a couple of guidos with blowouts and big glasses cruisin down the highway today with the bar up, and I couldnt help but laugh in their faces cuz of this thread


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

If I am not mistaking....
uhm.... you guys might want to look into the fact that after like 70* of turn (or somthing like that), our roll bars shoot up and extend upward. 
So not only are they functional but they are functional. 
Removal= STUPID regardless


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

You are "mistaking". They are fixed.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i actually saw a rolled roadster at a scrapyard here, yes yes, in a scrap yard, the guy was parting it out, it was a 3.2 and the motor and trans were mint. anyhow the roll bar was just scraped,,, and no it wasnt "shot out upwards" they are just bars, not like bimmer convertables in the rear sear headrests where they shoot out if the car isnt leveled...
and you can cut them and it will be fine,,, you just dont cut them all the way down so that the top of your head is way above the bar.......
you cut it so its right evenish ,to the headrest .

lol wintter about the guidos,,,,,,tooooo funny . im totally going to be looking for that when i see one in a sl..


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_
1. Slide seats forward
2. Remove rear bulkhead panels.
3. Unscrew bolts holding hoops in. 
4. Slide hoops up and out. 
5. Carefully cut hoops. Drill new bolt holes. 
6. Send hoops to be powder coated.
7. Reinstall hoops.
8. Installation is revese of removal.
9. Don't roll your car off PCH.









lol number 2 is what I can't figure out. How do you remove them I spent like 15 mins looking at it and was lost. The rest I obviously get lol.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Oops, forgot a step!
0. Buy a Bentley.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_kinda like the dorks driving porsches with the spoiler up, and they are in bumper to bumper traffic. 

It's easy to forget they're up, you can't see them out the back


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (Murderface)*

.lol, ya you gots to buy a bentley foo. 

lol, i remember talking to this guy in his 996 c4s, and he was saying that he drives always with the spoiler up, so people think he has a turbo. he took the c4s badge off too.. it was soooo F***ing funny how he was so confident with the spoiler up, mind you he had the worst spray tan ive ever seen. i guess he needs a fake tan and a spoiler to be cool !


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_
lol, i remember talking to this guy in his 996 c4s, and he was saying that he drives always with the spoiler up, so people think he has a turbo. he took the c4s badge off too.. it was soooo F***ing funny how he was so confident with the spoiler up, mind you he had the worst spray tan ive ever seen. i guess he needs a fake tan and a spoiler to be cool !









Ha, yeah, people think you have a turbo until some guy in a Mustang eats your lunch and hurts your pride.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_Oops, forgot a step!
0. Buy a Bentley.

Damn! I've been avoiding this step for too long.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

Do it, it really should be purchase on day 1 (ie factored into purchase price) and you will wonder why you didn't get it sooner...sometimes its vague, or can assume too much in the process. There is essentially NO info for engine internals (I believe the most in-depth is about cyl head specs) so you need a mk4 Haynes for that crap. There are also no part numbers for anything, BUT the MN tool #s mean Metalnerd, and company on the net and the numbers all match







Otherwise its great, so much better than just using internet DIYs.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Do it, it really should be purchase on day 1 (ie factored into purchase price) and you will wonder why you didn't get it sooner...sometimes its vague, or can assume too much in the process. There is essentially NO info for engine internals (I believe the most in-depth is about cyl head specs) so you need a mk4 Haynes for that crap. There are also no part numbers for anything, BUT the MN tool #s mean Metalnerd, and company on the net and the numbers all match







Otherwise its great, so much better than just using internet DIYs.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lol about the mustang eating your porsche..sooooo F***in true. too funny. i think its even better , when you hear more about douchebags in a mustang doing dumb $hit, than dubbers in volkswagens... hmmmmm gee i wonder why ..


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Look what I figured out today!!! They'll be getting chopped and powdercoated black tomorrow! 








Trying to figure out how much to cut...


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

your the king,,,,
base your cut on what andrea cut his to. you can always cut more, but you cant add.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

And they're cut...
Took 3 inches off








Didn't have time to powdercoat them this weekend because there was a huge euro car meet today over here.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

much much better


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_And they're cut...
Took 3 inches off








Didn't have time to powdercoat them this weekend because there was a huge euro car meet today over here. 


WOW, what a difference those made..... thats SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!
looks like a completely diff car


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

That black one in Europe with none is so money.....

Sean


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Please show or tell about step 2 please.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

I might be too tall for that car !


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

step 2 off the top of my head 
use a flat head to get the subwoofer screen out
unscrew 4 torx screws
use pry bar to pry center section forward (there are 8 tabs/ retaining clip thingys) 
when they are loose pull up and out 
once the center section is removed the two sections next to them by pulling down and out
try to be gentle those clips brake pretty easy


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_And they're cut...
Took 3 inches off








Didn't have time to powdercoat them this weekend because there was a huge euro car meet today over here. 

looks great....might be adding that to the mod list...think I'm short enough sitting in the car that I'd still be below the hoops...
Joe


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

WHERE IS THE SECOND EXHAUST?!?!?!








It looks super clean tho!!!


----------

